# Nuggets at Wolves.



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't even guarantee I'm going to watch this one, considering the Raptors are on for a rare national TV appearance tonight. But we'll see.

It sure is tough being a Minnesotan these days. Oh, and on that note, 6-0, Nuggets. 10:34 1st.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Uh, 10-0, 9:46 1st. The Nuggets are 5-6 shooting.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

12-0. Anthony Carter is 3-3 with 6 pts.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Well we come back a bit to make it 18-12..Defense is looking terrible so far.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Last time I checked we trailed by 10.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

It's 27-18 with 2:31 left in the first. Nuggets shooting 62%.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Jefferson's the only threat from this team. I really like him but too bad he's an atrocious passer. It really needs a lot of work to do on it.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We were down by double digits to start the game and now by 5 back... Interesting.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Down to 3. McCants needs to become more consistent and he could be a really good scorer.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Not quite. He can't seem to get the word consistent in his head.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Down by 1 now, thanks to Gomes. Denver's defense really are showing futility as usual right now.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Now back 6.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Only keeping an eye on the Box score for this at the moment, but i saw Denver play yesterday and knew we would be in trouble.

Down by 6.. Keep feeding Jefferson.

and really Rashad should be able to have a good game with the nuggets outside D


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Just checkin' McCants' 3 pt % for the season. His is 40% as before this game tonight, career best. I'm actually wishing it could be more only if he can get consistent.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Damn this team loves to do alley oops.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The Wolves need to stop shooting too much from the 3 pt line like it's gonna help. Well it's not. Not by much.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

McCants' good play might be partly due to the Nuggets poor perimeter D, but it's also that he's playing a nice combination of intelligently and aggressively. His offense has been varied, and that's when he's good.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I see why they don't get to free throw line as often... They did bad at it so far.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Off to a 1-5 start in 3rd.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

T on K-Mart


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

McCants the high scorer with 20 now.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Now behind 6. Gomes and McCants are playing well tonight.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mccants having a great game... but not enough time to make up 12 points now, well not to mention its the 4th quarter


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Still giving up on McCants, JuX ?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

croco said:


> Still giving up on McCants, JuX ?


I am, but if I want to root for him again, he would have to play better and stay consistent.

One game won't change my mind.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

McCants is one of my favorite players, I thought he'd be being a big player for us now in his 3rd year. His defense looked great last year, and we knew he was an offensive spark when we drafted him. If he can tighten up on his turnovers, and his fouls i think he can be a very nice player for us.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Notice how EVERY single player on this team is inconsistant (maybe other than big Al)... we need set rotations, and set roles from game to game.
Not changing the philosophy and rotations every night, players need to know what their role is and then they will excell


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

A competent coach would certainly help in that department.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yep, I know a bad coach like Wittman won't help even a little bit to identify the players' needs and roles. It's a big mess. The team looks a big pile of mess on the court.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Anyone think the wolves should look at Skiles?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Truthfully, I don't know. I need some feedbacks from Chicago fans.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

up until now he seemed to be doing a very good job with the young guys there, could get this team back on track a bit


----------

